# 45w clf lights from wallmart (only place i could find them)



## SpasticCalm (Mar 3, 2010)

i have 2 45 w = 200 / 4100k / cool white CFLs from wallmart are these alright to grow with or should i look for a difrent baulb ???

i was wondering cause i lit it in my room and it seemed like the 13 watt cfl in my seeling fan lit the room more then the huge bulbs i just baught. although my 13 watter is really warm light.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

first off how big is your area you are workin with? 

and if im correct those bulbs are only pushin out 2800 lumens or so.. which means 2x2800 is 5600 lumens total.. the only way that amount of light will work is if your grow space is 1 ft by 1 ft.. because in vegging u need 3000 lumens per sq ft which u will no doubt have but in flower u need 5000 per sq ft and again u are jus over the requirement so it would work but if ur space is bigger than that ur def gonna need more lighting.. and cool whites come off more bright in the aspect of white light, where warm 1's have the orangish glow to them...hope it helps


----------



## SpasticCalm (Mar 3, 2010)

it pushes 2240.... what would a better bulb push and how many lumans do i need for a little sprout ? oh yah n where would i find better bulbs like the 60 watters in ontario ? and i plan to have 1 on each side of the plant so it gets 90 watts


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

SpasticCalm said:
			
		

> it pushes 2240.... what would a better bulb push and how many lumans do i need for a little sprout ? oh yah n where would i find better bulbs like the 60 watters in ontario ? and i plan to have 1 on each side of the plant so it gets 90 watts



there are many other lights that are way better but again how big is your space your growing in and i can give u more specifics on lighting, venting, etc.. have to kno specs first..


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

First off welcome to MP. If cfl's are the way your gonna go then take a trip to home depot or lowes. not real familiar with using the cool whites. The 13 watt in your fan will help with flowering it burns on the red spectrum good fer flowering but is way too small. Look fer the n:vision daylight's there 27 watts and i ferget how many lumes, your gonna need afew more than you think but you can cover all areas of your plant. These run on the blue spectrum good fer veggin. These places also have the big boy 68-65 watt cfl's that are awsome fer flowering pumpimg out 2700k. So in retrospect your needing two types of bulbs, one fer veg and one fer flower. How many you need depends on your grow area. Gl.


----------



## SpasticCalm (Mar 3, 2010)

i went to home depot all they had was daylight 42 watt ones n i heard cool white is better for veg... but theres no lowes in my town n i would like to get a cpl nice 65 watt ones where should i look ?


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

home depot has the 68, look where they have the metal hailide and hps bulbs.


----------



## SpasticCalm (Mar 3, 2010)

Thankyou all this is my last question I Am looking at the right baulb right ?  Cool White ? i read that on a CFL Grow tutorial


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 3, 2010)

i was just gonna mention that monster chef!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

That one is fer flowering, not cool white.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

mmm i am not sure how much those run at home depot but i did some searching online for you all and found i think really two good links with really cheap shipping first link has 23 watt and 30 watt cfl bulbs at 2700k 23 watters are 2 bucks a piece and 30 watters are 3 bucks a piece. The other link is for a 100 watt cfl bulb puts out over 10,000 lumens rated at 6500k for under 15 bucks with a nice shipping price also i hope this helps some of you out

http://www.ecolightbulbs.org/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=193

http://www.esplighting.com/92100b.html


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

under twenty bucks.


----------



## SpasticCalm (Mar 3, 2010)

ok im on a budget so will they work for sprouting till i get 2 more lights next month ?


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Gofer the cool whites or the daylight fer seediling and veg., the n:vision 27 watt daylights are on the same isle.


----------



## SpasticCalm (Mar 3, 2010)

they are cool white 45 watts 4100k will they work for sprouting ??? that was the question but i was just unsure of the 4100k if that will work....


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

OOOh lol, yup those will do you will have to get atkeast 2-4 more and you'll be more than pleased with the results!


----------

